# OS 10.4.6 sur G4 733 ?



## FRCK (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Je viens de repérer sur un site d'enchère un DVD neuf d'OS X 10.4.6, multilingue, inclus Xcode 2, apparemment prévu pour être installé sur PPC G3, G4 et G5.
Cela est-il possible ? (j'ai bien sûr un lecteur graveur de DVD)

Je cherche à booster un PPC G4 733 quicksilver : 
voyez-vous un éventuel problème de compatibilité avec cette version de Tiger ?

Actuellement, je suis sur 10.2.8 et pour le net c'est juste dès que cela s'anime,
de plus la suite CS2 que j'utilise est plutôt faite pour le 10.3 d'où ce changement.

Merci d"avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## fanougym (7 Janvier 2011)

Si c'est un DVD noir universel, pas de soucis, Tiger tourne confortablement sur un G4.
Prévoir un peu de Ram quand même ...


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2011)

J'ai installé Tiger sur un QS@733 avec 12,25Go de Ram.
C'est pas mal.
Bon y'a toujours ce problème de Flash, mais à part ça, il tourne très bien avec la CS2 (mais vaut mieux avoir de la place de libre et un disque dur rapide avec un gros cache !)


----------



## didgar (8 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> J'ai installé Tiger sur un *QS@733* avec *12,25Go* de Ram.





Tu as rajouté des slots  ???

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12.25Gb de RAM ça doit turbiner sévère.


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2011)

Clair, 
je fais tout tourner sur un disque Ram avec 12Go de Ram, c'est assez facile !!! :rose:

c'est bien sûr 1,25Go qu'il a dans le ventre !


----------



## FRCK (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.
Voyez-vous une différence entre le DVD dont je parle ci-dessus et le même système en full version universelle vendu 20 euros de plus = 80 ?

Cher Invité :
"je fais tout tourner sur un disque Ram avec 12Go de Ram, c'est assez facile !!!"
Je ne connais pas la manip, cela peu m'intéresser car je ne me vois pas changer tout seul le processeur comme un grand.
De quoi s'agit-il ?


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2011)

Non, je déconnais pour répondre à *didgar* qui faisait remarquer que 12,25Go de Ram c'est impossible sur un QS qui ne possède que 3 slots.

Pour ton Dvd, soit c'est un dvd universel donc full version universelle, soit c'est un Dvd lié à une machine, et il ne faut pas l'acheter !


----------



## FRCK (9 Janvier 2011)

Voilà un conseil précieux pour le DVD Full.
Dommage pour l'entourloupe.
Merci !


----------



## FRCK (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir.
Une dernière chose, le système en vente dont je parlais a disparu et est remplacé par ceux-ci de la même version :
- full install retail,
- full install retail now,
- installation universelle,
- black full install all languages,
dont les prix divergent.
Ah ! nuances !
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Tous sot bons (pour moi) mais proviendraient d'un peu partout dans le monde ?


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Janvier 2011)

ont dirait des infos P2P


----------



## FRCK (10 Janvier 2011)

Ce sont juste les intitulés des produits, tous faits pour les mêmes machines (en théorie) d'où ma question :
Quelle différence y a-t-il entre eux ?
Les prix oscillent de 60 à 120 euros.
Hormis l'exemple illustré plus haut par Fanougym, je n'ai pas de point de repère.
J'oubliais, sur les photos ils sont presque tous noirs.


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Janvier 2011)

FRCK a dit:


> Ce sont juste les intitulés des produits, tous faits pour les mêmes machines (en théorie) d'où ma question :
> Quelle différence y a-t-il entre eux ?
> 
> *si les dvd sont noir , ils sont universel donc pour tous les G4*
> ...



*N achetez que les universels (noir) vous n aurez aucun soucis pour l installation*


----------



## FRCK (14 Janvier 2011)

Message reçu, 
un grand merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne, 
au revoir.


----------



## FRCK (27 Janvier 2011)

bonjour.
Je reviens à la charge parce que j'essaye d'installer ce OS X 10.4.6 et que cela ne se passe pas bien.
J'en suis à la quatrième tentative. J'ai dû après avoir fait mes sauvegardes réinitialiser le disque de destination en choisissant Mac OS étendu (journalisé).
Au fur et à mesure je me suis de plus en plus rapproché de la fin de l'installation puis comme précédemment, est apparu le message d'erreur.
Maintenant, même si l'installation n'est pas allée au bout, j'imagine que mon disque est effacé et le dvd d'install dans le lecteur.
De quoi en retourne-t-il donc ?
Auriez-vous des suggestions ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Ça sent le disque dur HS. Ça m'est arrivé récemment, impossible de terminer l'installation de 10.4., message d'erreur systématique en fin d'install. 
Changement de disque, et hop ...


----------



## FRCK (27 Janvier 2011)

M'enfin ??!! Il a un peu plus d'un an mon disque maxtor 120 G. 
Ce serait pas un pb de mise à jour du programme interne ? ou je ne sais quoi d'autre ?
En attendant si je démarre en sortant le dvd, j'ai un point d'interrogationau milieu de l'écran.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

J'ajoute (je viens de lire un post sur un pb pas très différent) que mon lecteur est non moins vieux.
De dieu ! si le dd est mort, qu'est-ce qui l'a tué ?
Le dvd d'install d'OS X 10.4 ?
Et si ça recommence avec un nouveau dd ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Le mieux serait peut-être, à partir du disque d'install, de faire une vérification du disque (avec utiliatire de disque), et éventuellement une réparation. Si la réparation réussit, l'install devrait aller au bout.
Si elle échoue, ...  à mon avis disque HS

ou alors directement d'essayer avec un autre disque


----------



## FRCK (27 Janvier 2011)

J'y ai pensé 
Il faut bien démarrer avec la touche C enfoncée ?
Sauf qu'apparaît immédiatement le dossier avec le point d'interrogation 
Euh  j'ai besoin de quelques lumières. Merci.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

FRCK a dit:


> bonjour.
> 
> J'en suis à la quatrième tentative.
> Au fur et à mesure je me suis de plus en plus rapproché de la fin de l'installation puis comme précédemment, est apparu le message d'erreur.





FRCK a dit:


> J'y ai pensé
> Il faut bien démarrer avec la touche C enfoncée ?
> Sauf qu'apparaît immédiatement le dossier avec le point d'interrogation



oui, il faut démarre avec la touche C enfoncée, mais c'est pas clair: comment est-ce que l'install échoue si elle ne débute même pas ??


----------



## FRCK (27 Janvier 2011)

Je crois que j'ai fait une bêtise. 
En premier, j'ai allumé l'ordi, inséré le dvd d'install et procédé à celle-ci (en réinitialisant le disque de destination (il y en a un second) qui a échoué 4 fois. Je n'ai jamais sorti le dvd, ce qui fait qu'a chaque fois que j'allume l'ordi apparaît la fenêtre de dialogue pour l'install, même quand maintenant j'appuie sur C.
J'ai cramé mon dd comme un grand ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

FRCK a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai fait une bêtise.
> En premier, j'ai allumé l'ordi, inséré le dvd d'install et procédé à celle-ci


jusque là c'est clair



FRCK a dit:


> (en réinitialisant le disque de destination (il y en a un second) qui a échoué 4 fois. Je n'ai jamais sorti le dvd, ce qui fait qu'a chaque fois que j'allume l'ordi apparaît la fenêtre de dialogue pour l'install, même quand maintenant j'appuie sur C.


du coup, pas besoin d'appuyer sur le C, juste suivre les indications: fais l'install encore une fois et reviens faire ton rapport


----------



## FRCK (27 Janvier 2011)

On ne s'est pas compris.
Quand j'ai commencé l'install, je n'ai pas bouté sur le dvd avec le C !
Ce que j'aurais dû faire si je réfléchis à mes emmerdes.
En plus j'ai effacé le dd et comme ça a échoué, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je ne peux plus bouter du tout puisqu'il que la machine me réclame un disque avec le pt d'interrogation.
ça ne me plaît pas du tout.
C'est récupérable ?


----------



## FRCK (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
C'est un erreur de débutant j'en conviens mais il doit bien y avoir un moyen d'installer cet OS.
Peut-être sur le second dd (slave).
Le pb c'est que je n'ai pas accès à l'utilitaire du dvd d'install et que je ne peux même pas essayer de réparer le dd apparemment flingué.
Personne ne peut rien pour moi ?


----------



## didgar (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Si tu arrives à démarrer sur le dvd d'install tu as fatalement accès à l'utilitaire de disque !

Pour forcer le démarrage sur le dvd, tu maintiens la touche ALT au démarrage. Seront affichés tous les disques sur lesquels la machine peut démarrer. Tu attends que le pointeur redevienne une flèche ( ça peut être long ... ), tu sélectionnes le dvd et tu cliques sur l'icône à droite ( celle avec une flèche vers la droite dedans ! ) et l'installeur devrait se lancer. Une fois la langue sélectionnée, tu choisis dans les menus l'Utilitaire de disque et tu lances réparation, formatage ou partition etc ... tout ce qui faut pour cleaner/installer quoi 

A+

Didier


----------



## FRCK (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut didier, heureux de te retrouver.
Merci pour le coup de main, je nageais tant bien que mal.
ça a marché, j'ai réparé les autorisations, vérifié le disque qui semblait aller bien, l'ai quand même réparé et changé le type d'install.
Je faisais en sorte d'effacer le disque alors que là j'ai fais une mise à jour.
Même résultat  Nul


----------



## didgar (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



FRCK a dit:


> Salut didier, heureux de te retrouver.



 Tu habites toujours aussi loin ??? Sinon je serais passé te voir ! C'est le QS sur lequel tu voulais changer l'alim ??

Pour être certain que ton disque est bien la source de ton pb, sors le de la machine et tente une install sur un autre disque en suivant la procédure normale. Ou si la machine le supporte ( probablement le cas ) et que tu as les cd/dvd d'install, tu peux aussi tenter une install d'un OS plus ancien, 9.x.x, 10.2 ou 10.3 juste pour voir si ça va jusqu'au bout et surtout voir si ça fonctionne normalement après ! Ca te permettrait d'éliminer les sources probables de doute, disque, dvd etc ...

Courage ! Tu es presque au bout ( <- lire boot  ) !  

A+

Didier


----------



## FRCK (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut !
Oui, oui je n'ai pas bougé. J'affectionne grandement les températures nettement plus clémentes du sud parisien, surtout ces temps-ci (je compatis).
Je veux bien essayer l'install sur le petit dd slave même si c'est l'autre le futur destinataire. 
Je ne sais même pas ce qu'il en est de ce dernier (son contenu).
Est-il effacé ?
Il ne faut pas que je me plante avec le petit qui a toutes mes données !


----------



## didgar (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

HALTE AU FEU ! Si sur l'autre disque ( petit c'est quoi petit ??? ) tu as toutes tes données ça risque d'être chaud !

*Avant de faire quoi que ce soit*, explique un peu la config ! Le "petit" disque il a quelle capacité, qu'est-ce qu'il y a dessus etc ... et le "gros" pareil !

A+

Didier


----------



## FRCK (29 Janvier 2011)

No panic!
Je n'ai pas commencé (je déjeunais)
Le dd de destination (au départ) et de démarrage (jusqu'à maintenant) est un maxtor de 120 Gb sur lequel se trouvaient les applications, les données et le système précédent.
Je suppose que tout est effacé.

Le slave, un plus vieux, 40 Gb, sert de sauvegarde des données.

Il y a une chose qui m'étonne : pourquoi, lorsque je boute sur le dvd d'install, les deux disques n'apparaissent pas ?


----------



## didgar (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Bon j'ai tout relu et ça me paraît un peu confus c't'affaire 

Au départ, tu as deux disques. Un principal qu'on appelle A et un petit pour des sauvegardes qu'on appelle B.

Tu veux passer en 10.4 donc tu achètes un DVD noir ( universel ). Tu démarres ta machine qui boote normalement ( sur l'OS de A ), tu insères ton DVD dans ton lecteur et tu doubles clique sur l'icône d'installation du DVD ( ce qui expliquerait que tu n'aies jamais appuyé sur C au démarrage pour faire l'install ). La dessus je présume que la machine redémarre seule - normal -, que tu lances l'utilitaire de disque ( tu dis que tu as formaté en mac os étendu journalisé ), formates le disque et après tu poursuis le processus sauf qu'il plante avant le terme ! C'est bien ça ??

Et ça n'a jamais fonctionné ! Pire, quand tu redémarres la machine, elle t'affiche un point d'interrogation exprimant toutes ses peines à trouver un OS pour booter  ... alors que le DVD d'install est dans la machine et qu'il devrait être AUTOMATIQUEMENT détecté comme volume de boot puisque le système "scanne" toutes les possibilités.

Ce qui est surprenant c'est que quand je te dis de démarrer en maintenant la touche ALT, le DVD devient "bootable" :hosto: 

Ca t'a permis de démarrer, lancer la réparation des autorisations etc ... relancer l'install mais celle-ci a échouée :mouais: 

Honnêtement, je me demande si ton DVD de Tiger n'est pas un peu à la ramasse ... si tu as les CD/DVD de ton ancien OS, démarre dessus et fait une install sur A. Si ça va jusqu'au bout ET que ça fonctionne, ça veut dire que A n'a aucun pb, que ton lecteur DVD non plus et que ta galette Tiger est dans les choux. Si ça ne fonctionne pas, ça peut être A qui est dans les choux mais on envisagera la suite après !

Tente ça, ce n'est pas excessivement long et ça permettra d'éliminer certaines possibilités de sources de pb.

A+

Didier

[ edit ] le fait que les disques n'apparaissent pas quand tu démarres sur ton DVD est normal ! Dans ce cas, ils ne sont "visibles" que par l'utilitaire de disque pour formater/réparer/partitionner/ tout ce qu'on fait avec quoi ... et par l'installeur quand il te demande le disque de destination sur lequel tu souhaites installer ton OS ! Ote moi d'un doute ... quand tu démarres sur ton DVD d'install, le premier écran que tu vois t'invite bien à choisir ta langue ?! [ /edit ]


----------



## FRCK (30 Janvier 2011)

Salut
Tu as bien résumé les faits, didier, dans ton premier paragraphe.
Si j'ai le point d'interrogation, c'est parce que je démarre sans rien dans le lecteur.
Et comme tu le fais remarquer justement, si le dvd d'install est inséré, il est instantanément détecté.
J'ai réinstallé l'OS X 10.2 sur A avec succès. Mon dd n'est donc pas mort.
Le vendeur (professionnel) a 100 % de confiance sur le site.
J'attends tes propositions.
PS : oui, quand je démarre sur mon DVD d'install, le premier écran que je vois m'invite bien à choisir la langue.


----------



## didgar (30 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Tu peux m'envoyer un MP dans lequel tu me dis à qui tu as acheté ton OS ... ça peut toujours servir de savoir à qui il ne faut pas acheter 

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que ton disque n'est pas cuit ! Mes propositions seront réduites ! Mis à part te faire prêter un dvd d'install ( avant d'acheter le tien naturellement ) pour confirmer que celui que tu as est cuit ... !

A+

Didier [ j'attends ton MP ]


----------



## FRCK (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour.
J'ai relancé le vendeur, qui, courtois, est disposé à procéder à un échange (Il doit avoir un hangar plein d'OS !).
Il suspecte une mise à jour du firmware nécessaire pour le passage d'OS X 10.2.8 à l'OS X 10.4.6.
C'est quoi c'est, ça ?
Il est étonnant que personne sur ce forum n'ait avancé cette perspective, et lui oui.


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2011)

FRCK a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai relancé le vendeur, qui, courtois, est disposé à procéder à un échange (Il doit avoir un hangar plein d'OS !).
> Il suspecte une mise à jour du firmware nécessaire pour le passage d'OS X 10.2.8 à l'OS X 10.4.6.
> C'est quoi c'est, ça ?
> Il est étonnant que personne sur ce forum n'ait avancé cette perspective, et lui oui.



C'est pas étonnant
Il n'y a pas de mise à jour du firmware dispo pour les QuickSilver !


----------



## FRCK (11 Février 2011)

Bien.
Que faut-il en conclure ?


----------



## Invité (11 Février 2011)

Ben, tenter l'échange


----------



## KERRIA (12 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

En principe..pour moi le mieux c'est :

-DVD dans lecteur = apparait sur l'écran
-Installer = redémarer ? = OK
-Machine redémarre à partir du DVD install
-Début instal = outil DD = effacer ( en profiter pour petite inspection du DD )
 ( penser à sauvegarder tes fichiers.... là plusieurs voies.......)
-Revenir et hop install.....

Peut être laisser au début la vérification du DVD d'instal ?...on sait jamais moi un jour j'en
ai eu un nase .....

Bonne soirée


----------



## didgar (12 Février 2011)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> C'est pas étonnant
> Il n'y a *pas de mise à jour du firmware dispo pour les QuickSilver* !



+1  Je m'étais d'ailleurs posé la question quand j'ai eu des difficultés à installer Tiger sur un QS 733 aussi. L'install se faisait mais le kernel_task me bouffait 98% des ressources proc ... Par contre, je pouvais installer Jaguar, Panther et même Leo sans souci ! Tiger NIET ! Va comprendre ! 

Franck, je me souviens que tu n'as pas d'autre mac à dispo pour tenter une install avec le DVD que tu as acheté via le mode Target !

Je te suggère de lancer un appel à la population pour qu'un membre du forum qui habite le sud parisien te file un coup de main ... doit bien y en avoir un dans ton coin avec un mac PPC et un DVD de Tiger quand même !

A+

Didier


----------



## KERRIA (12 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

C'est ma position....
mais je voudrais bien un peu de rationnel..ça finit par être un peu brouillon...

A demain...


----------



## FRCK (17 Février 2011)

Salut
Mauvaise nouvelle.
On m'a renvoyé un nouveau dvd, jusque là pas de problème.
Mais échec à l'installation comme précédemment, en fin de course (2 fois).
C'est donc ma machine ?
Je venais de changer l'alimentation mais comme j'ai pu réinstaller plusieurs fois récemment le 10.2, ça ne vient pas de là.
Bien sûr que c'est pas le moment de craquer, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2011)

Comment tu fais ?
Mise à jour, archivage, effacement ?


----------



## didgar (17 Février 2011)

Salut !



FRCK a dit:


> Bien sûr que c'est pas le moment de craquer, qu'en pensez-vous ?



Magie noire :modo: ???

Blague à part, lis ça [ c'est très long ] => http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=331401 ton histoire ressemble de plus en plus à ce que j'avais exposé chez les copains d'en face !

A+

Didier


----------



## FRCK (17 Février 2011)

Salut didier.
Ton problème a disparu en changeant la carte mère d'origine. Mais si j'ai bien compris, tu avais boosté le processeur avant, auquel cas cela a eu sans doute son effet.
J'ai acheté mon QS en février 2002, donc il est de la première génération.
Qu'as-tu pris comme CM ?


----------



## didgar (17 Février 2011)

Salut !

Mon pb a bien disparu en changeant de CM. Le fait d'avoir overclocké le proc n'a aucune incidence la dessus puisque les 733 n'ont pas de cache L3 dont la freq dépend directement de celle du proc et c'est bien la cache L3 qui plante si on y va trop fort. Et j'avais essayé avec un proc de DA 466 en lieu et place du 733, les symptômes étaient identiques.

La première génération de QS date de 2001 d'après MacTracker.

J'avais ponctuellement remplacé la CM par la même ( de même génération ... je croulais sous les QS à l'époque ) et le pb avait disparu. J'ai remis la CM "suspecte", installé Leo et vendu la machine qui file des jours heureux. J'avais prévenu l'acheteur par honnêteté.

Je pense que tu peux monter n'importe qu'elle CM de QS, le mieux étant à partir de la seconde génération ( il y en a eu trois ) puisque le contrôleur IDE supporte les disques &#8805; 128 GO ce qui n'est pas le cas sur la première génération. J'ai un bi-800 ( CM de première génération hélas mais bi proc ! ) en panne d'alim dont je dois m'occuper un de ces quatre ... Si tu es tenté => MP 

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2011)

La carte mère ?
Quelle idée bizarre !!! 
A tout hasard j'ai une CM de QS 733 à vendre


----------



## FRCK (18 Février 2011)

Salut
Il faudrait développer un peu :
1. pourquoi ?
2. combien ?


----------



## didgar (18 Février 2011)

Salut Franck !



FRCK a dit:


> Salut
> Il faudrait développer un peu :
> 1. pourquoi ?
> 2. combien ?



_*Pourquoi ?*_ Ben pour sauver ta machine que ce soit avec ma CM ou celle de d'*Invité*. On peut même dans mon cas, juste faire un essai. On monte ma CM dans ta machine, si ça fonctionne - et qu'on est d'accord sur le prix - tu repars avec ta machine et sa "nouvelle" CM et si ça ne fonctionne pas tu seras venu ... juste pour me voir et boire un café 

_*Combien ?*_ On peut voir ça en MP sinon on va se faire tomber dessus par la modération 

A+

Didier


----------



## KERRIA (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Je me souviens avoir installé X.2 sur un G3 beige 300...sur lequel j'avais installé une carte USB...ça ramait bien un peu mais je faisais tourner un pack office sans problème et je naviguais également sur internet....


----------



## FRCK (24 Février 2011)

Seule une CM pour G4 733 QS convient au G4 733 QS ?


----------



## didgar (24 Février 2011)

Salut Franck !



FRCK a dit:


> Seule une CM pour G4 733 QS convient au G4 733 QS ?



Pour avoir ausculté, réparé et entretenu à peu près toutes les versions de QS, tu peut y monter n'importe quelle CM de QS.

Je réponds à ton MP dans la foulée.

A+

Didier


----------



## FRCK (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai décidé d'opter pour une nouvelle CM voire un processeur + puissant (867).
Ceci fait, l'install du nouveau OS 10.4 échouait toujours (environ 20 kernel panic)
Après 4 heures de manipulations diverses et variées  combinaisons entre dd, CM, processeur et mémoire  il est apparu que c'est ma mémoire qui est défaillante.
Il s'agit de deux barrettes de PC 133 de moins de deux ans (toujours sous garanties) et l'une d'elle, facilement isolée, empêche l'installation de CE système sur UN G4 !
Je n'ai donc rien changé de mon matériel qui fonctionne très bien.
C'était le dernier point en forme de conclusion sur ce sujet à moins que quelqu'un n'aie une explication à fournir à la joyeuse communauté des fans du Mac. 
Didgar qui a supervisé les opérations n'avait jamais vu ça.
J'en profite pour le saluer.


----------



## didgar (23 Mars 2011)

Salut !



FRCK a dit:


> Didgar qui a supervisé les opérations n'avait jamais vu ça.
> J'en profite pour le saluer.





Ca prouve surtout :

- qu'un AHT n'est pas fiable à 100% ( ce qu'on savait déjà ... )
- qu'une barrette de ram d'une marque reconnue ( garantie à vie non ? ) n'est pas un gage de stabilité. Ils te l'ont changée chez macway ??
- que la dite barrette peut se comporter tout à fait normalement sous X.2, X.3 et pas sous X.4 jusqu'à même interdire son installation !!!!

C'est surtout la somme des paramètres que je n'avais jamais rencontrée 

A+

Didier


----------

